# Dolmar vs. Husqvarna vs. Stihl



## SawmillTroy (Oct 25, 2009)

I am looking to buy a new saw. We mostly cut northern Wisconsin hardwoods. I occasionally cut red and white oak firewood also. I have a Husqvarna 570 and a Jonsered 2152 but I do not like the weight of the 570. I am looking at the 372xp Husky, 7300 Dolmar, and 441 Stihl. I am wondering what the best saw is and the most reliable. I have always run Husky and J-red saws and don’t have much experience with stihl and no experience with Dolmar. Also what is my 570 worth to sell? Thanks


----------



## Jacob J. (Oct 25, 2009)

The 372 would do you right. Rather than the 7300, I'd look at the 7900. Same weight, more power.

A 441 is going to weigh about as much as your 570, but will have more snort. 

Price on your 570 depends on a variety of factors- how much time it has on it, how it looks, features, etc.


----------



## tramp bushler (Oct 25, 2009)

I like the 372 alot more than the 441 .. I wouldn,t buy a 441 and I,ve run one alot ... I may buy a 372 before spring .... The 7900 weighs the same as the 7300 Dolmar I think , may as well go for the snort of the bigger piston ....... It is REAL hard to beat a 372 Husky if not impossible ... If you have a good Dolmar dealer in your area that may be a good way to go ... As I just got a new 681 SOLO , I am quite pleased so far . but 3 months will tell .. The 681 Solo and the 7900 Dolmar are Very similar ..............I cut a cord of spruce with it yesterday and generally speaking am very pleased ........ I don,t like the 441 Stihl .....Just the thot of a non adjustable ( or nearly so ) 2 barrel carburetor.makes me mad .....I was running up to 2 gallons of gas thru mine a day for most of a month ... On the plus side it would pull a 25" bar quite well ... But it wasn,t any more powerful than an 044 Stihl and it weighed 1.5 lbs more .. It weighs the same as a 460 , but isn,t nearly the saw .... Its strong point for me was it has spring mounts ...... The grip and handlebar were spaced well also . IE it was comfortable to run ... But the 372 is more so !! the 681 Solo is as good as the 441 but alot more powerful and no heavier ................................. IMO&E.


----------



## tramp bushler (Oct 25, 2009)

Heres the 441


----------



## ewoolsey (Oct 25, 2009)

I will go with the dolmar 7900 , for my next big saw .


----------



## dingeryote (Oct 26, 2009)

Check for dealer support first.

Best shop that stocks spares and can be counted on wins.

My completely biased opinion is the 372xp would be the better saw overall.

Lots of dealers to choose from, very good aftermarket support, plenty of power in a good handling package, proven for many years, and above average durability.
And as a bonus, the local Swede's wont be talking smack about your Kraut Saw...

Stay safe!
Dingeryote


----------



## SawmillTroy (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot. I am going to stop at the local dealers today and talk to them about the saws.


----------



## GASoline71 (Oct 26, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> Heres the 441



What are you usin' for bar oil mang? Looks black...

Gary


----------



## tramp bushler (Oct 27, 2009)

In fact it is . Full synthetic Aero Shell that had 50 hrs in a Cessna 180 ...... Best bar oil I had used to that point ...... Now I just use Walmart synthetic blend ..


----------



## hammerlogging (Oct 27, 2009)

Not yet mentioned and a wonderful saw, especially if you're considering the ol' 372, check out a 460. Once its broken in I've found that with a ported muffler a 8 tooth and a 32" bar it'll still rip, with a half skip chain. Fine saw, light and nimble, fast chain speed. But, depends on dealers- who stocks parts, etc. Never ran a 441 yet. Mostly run 660s these days, depends on the timber, and the cut specs.


----------



## Austin1 (Oct 27, 2009)

All them saw's in the real world are very close in wight. The 7900 and the 681 offer the most power in Stock form and are really in the 80cc class. If the 570 bothers you a 372/2171 is really not that much lighter. Have you thought of going with a modded 60cc saw? like a 2159/359 or 361 they are light. I love my 7900 it's light considering it's almost 80cc and quite too, but I use my 2159 more as I live in the land of small trees and it will keep up to the 7900 in 16'' wood. Just a suggestion but if you suffer from cad you can't go wrong with any of the saw's your looking at lol


----------



## tramp bushler (Oct 27, 2009)

The 460 is fast enough a 7 tooth sprocket is pretty ideal IMO . and 8 tooth is good on the 660 ........Especially pulling a 32" bar ...... With the 372 having a 75cc P&C it is right there with the 460 power wise ...... Not that the 460 isn,t a great saw , it is .... But I prefer the 372 ........and the 681 Solo has more on the stump ..


----------



## SawmillTroy (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't know much about modding a saw. I wrench for CAT on big diesels and never really worked on chainsaws. I work on my 2-stroke sled engine a little bit. Is it worth doing anything to my 570? I have a 2152 j-red and would consider a 2159 but wouldn't know what to do with it. We are mostly cutting trees under 20" for the most part so a smaller saw should do just fine. Thanks for all the suggestions.


----------



## bullbuck (Oct 27, 2009)

my vote for all around cutting,ms460 28"bar 7 hole sprocket,skip chain,max flow air kit(it really did wake mine up a bit)only 40 bucks,and what i did like is i could cut all day without the performance falling off due to the stock cleaner getting plugged


----------



## lone wolf (Oct 29, 2009)

*ms 460*

is an ms 460 any different thn a 046


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 29, 2009)

The 460 has flippy caps and the 046 has screw in. Other than that they are basically the same as far as engine size and all other parts.


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Oct 29, 2009)

Jacob J. said:


> The 372 would do you right. Rather than the 7300, I'd look at the 7900. Same weight, more power.
> 
> A 441 is going to weigh about as much as your 570, but will have more snort.
> 
> Price on your 570 depends on a variety of factors- how much time it has on it, how it looks, features, etc.



JJ knows his stuff man.


----------



## biggenius29 (Oct 29, 2009)

lone wolf said:


> is an ms 460 any different thn a 046





Like mdavlee said, the only thing different is the gas and oil caps.

For the OP, if I were to chose from the three saws I think I would chose the 372. From what I read that is a pretty sweet saw. BUT, I also read that the 441 is a nice saw too. I went with a 460 because the saw is tryed and true, were the 441 was new at the time. The 460 was also a bigger saw and lighter. I know nothing about the Dolmar.

I went with a 460 also because of the dealer, but I just found out we have a nice Husky dealer. So I think it realy comes down to the dealer.


----------



## mdavlee (Oct 29, 2009)

I really like the dolmar I got. I sold the ms460 I had after I bought it. I got the 372xpw after the dolmar. It is a real nice saw, also. I haven't ran a 441 but my brother in law really liked the one he had till someone else needed it more than him. Both the 372 and 7900 are lighter than the 441 or 460.


----------



## litefoot (Oct 30, 2009)

Run what you have. Nothing wrong with either one of those saws.


----------



## Evan (Oct 30, 2009)

i would flip a coin

the 372 460 and 7900 have great reviews

i personaly have a 372 and like it very much i also have the 460s little brother the 044 and like it alittle better then the 372.

i could easily buy a 7900 just from theyre reputation


----------



## tramp bushler (Oct 30, 2009)

*046 Magnum /MS 460*

As near as I can tell they are the same saw .. They just put the zero on the other end ....The MS stands for Motor sage but the a has 2 dots over it , however that is pronounced .... Germans and Swedes make the best saws but Americans make the best language ...


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 30, 2009)

mdavlee said:


> The 460 has flippy caps and the 046 has screw in. Other than that they are basically the same as far as engine size and all other parts.



The early non-Magnum 046s (before 1999 or so) had quite a bit less power as well, according to specs (.3kW/.4hp).......


----------



## spike60 (Oct 30, 2009)

All of the saws recommended are top shelf, and you'd be happy with anyone of them. You should take a look at each of them and see how they feel in your hands. And you can also get a feel for the different dealers you might do business with. If your comfortable with the saw as well as the shop, then you've found your answer.


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 30, 2009)

My vote too would be the 460. It has been tried and proven over and over.


----------



## SawTroll (Oct 30, 2009)

ms460woodchuck said:


> My vote too would be the 460. It has been tried and proven over and over.



So would I, if I had a museum that it fit into......opcorn:



With my Arthritis, I sure wouldn't want to run that vibe monster!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Oct 31, 2009)

SawTroll said:


> So would I, if I had a museum that it fit into......opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> With my Arthritis, I sure wouldn't want to run that vibe monster!



You must be bad off because mine does'nt bother me a bit and I've broke my left forearm twice along with both hands once. I won't even get into the other injuries I've had.
All I can say is that I would hate to be in your shoes!:greenchainsaw:


----------



## MCW (Oct 31, 2009)

No secret that I own Dolmars and love them but I'd be happy with either Husky or Stihl as well. Locally I don't like our Stihl dealers so won't buy one of those. Husky guy excellent and is where I bought my 3120.
I imported all of my Dolmars from the US due to a good exchange rate and excellent pricing. I have had very little time on any mid sized saws other than Dolmar so all the hype about their power is lost on me as I have nothing to compare them with 
If you have a good local dealer for any of the saws they will all do the job.


----------



## angelo c (Oct 31, 2009)

I'll run my Makita 7900 BB with any 460. I am a Stihl guy but the DolMak is much sweeter on the hands. Nothing wrong with the 460, its a 454 of the big block world but the 7900 is a LS6 if you ask me. Never run a 372 so no comments to post there.


----------



## angelo c (Oct 31, 2009)

tramp bushler said:


> In fact it is . Full synthetic Aero Shell that had 50 hrs in a Cessna 180 ...... Best bar oil I had used to that point ...... Now I just use Walmart synthetic blend ..



tramp, 
I'm hoping that 0-470 has a paper filter, no way I go 50hrs on a screen 

Real planes don't need nosewheels...


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 1, 2009)

Yes I believe they do have .. I know a guy with a Luskum who only goes 25 hrs with non synthetic . and the plane I went moose hunting in this fall only goes 25 hours on full synthetic Rotella , shell .It,s a Belanca Citabria . I,m not into used oil . But 25 hrs on such a high grade oil is minimal ... I agree real planes have a tail wheel !!!!! And preferably Tundra Tires ..


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Nov 1, 2009)

SawmillTroy said:


> I am looking to buy a new saw. We mostly cut northern Wisconsin hardwoods. I occasionally cut red and white oak firewood also. I have a Husqvarna 570 and a Jonsered 2152 but I do not like the weight of the 570. I am looking at the 372xp Husky, 7300 Dolmar, and 441 Stihl. I am wondering what the best saw is and the most reliable. I have always run Husky and J-red saws and don’t have much experience with stihl and no experience with Dolmar. Also what is my 570 worth to sell? Thanks



Go to the GTG on the 14th and see how they all perform. My 7900 will be there.


----------



## SawTroll (Nov 1, 2009)

SawmillTroy said:


> I am looking to buy a new saw. We mostly cut northern Wisconsin hardwoods. I occasionally cut red and white oak firewood also. I have a Husqvarna 570 and a Jonsered 2152 but I do not like the weight of the 570. I am looking at the 372xp Husky, 7300 Dolmar, and 441 Stihl. I am wondering what the best saw is and the most reliable. I have always run Husky and J-red saws and don’t have much experience with stihl and no experience with Dolmar. Also what is my 570 worth to sell? Thanks




If the 570 is too heavy, the 441 is as well, so count that one out (but is has more power). 


Anyway, between the saws mentioned here, the weight of the bar you choose will often cancel out the difference in empty power-head weight, and actually make more impact on handling, as that weight is up front.

If small weight differences is a big issue, go with a laminated 20" bar!


----------



## pwoller (Nov 1, 2009)

SawmillTroy said:


> I am looking to buy a new saw. We mostly cut northern Wisconsin hardwoods. I occasionally cut red and white oak firewood also. I have a Husqvarna 570 and a Jonsered 2152 but I do not like the weight of the 570. I am looking at the 372xp Husky, 7300 Dolmar, and 441 Stihl. I am wondering what the best saw is and the most reliable. I have always run Husky and J-red saws and don’t have much experience with stihl and no experience with Dolmar. Also what is my 570 worth to sell? Thanks




I'm sure others have said the same but I would get the 372, 7900 or 044, not 441. In that order. They are all great saws though.


----------



## Wild Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

To the OP: the 441 is the best saw on your list. My experience with my 441 is much different than the first guy on this thread who bashed it. I grin ear to ear every time I run it and so have a lot of guys at GTG's this year. It has 4-port transfer technology plus has a strato port to burn cleaner. The result is more power using less fuel. If you want a 70+ cc saw, it is going to have some weight. That's just the way it is.


----------



## SawmillTroy (Nov 2, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. I guess by weight I meant to say power to weight ratio....and the other saws all have a better ratio. I was wondering if it would make that much of a difference but it sounds like it wont. Thinkin bout doin a muffler mod on my 570 and keepin that too.


----------



## tramp bushler (Nov 2, 2009)

*Keep Your 570*

Yes , if you have it , don,t get rid of it .. Spare saws are real important .. If you get a 372 you will have alot of parts that will fir both .. That is handy .... And you will have a 372 . I,ve never run one with the 75 cc power head 372 .. Am looking foward to ..


----------

